# Microtette è meglio. Sempre e a prescindere



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

1) Non crollano.
2) non hanno smagliature e l'aria malata gelatinosa
3) sono sempre sode e compatte, a differenza delle _ altre _che ben presto ci giocherai  a ping pong
4)il capezzolo e quasi sempre piccolo e reattivo. Vuoi mettere vedere e toccare un capezzolo a chiodo di garofano che ti diventa duro tra le labbra?
Alle _altre_ difficilmente viene duro. E difficilmente è piccolo, il capezzolo. Non puoi mordicchiarlo. Tirarlo. Succhiarlo come si deve. Sembra un uovo al tegamino ecco.
5) le tette piccole non hanno vene azzurre che le solcano.
6)Se ti piace la pratica della spagnola hai dei problemi. O il cazzo di amianto. Ma che roba è? Mettilo in posti decenti, non in mezzo alle tette dai.
7) Quando si pratica la pecorina non c'è niente che sballonzola. Anche nelle pecorine più hard. Ho visto gente perdere l'equilibrio e rompersi lo sterno a causa del peso delle tette.
8) quando sei sopra non puoi cavalcare come un amazzone guerriera, perchè hai sempre le tette che ballano in maniera inconsulta, con pure il rischio di darla in gtesta al tipo e o tramortirlo o soffocarlo ion tutto quel robo venoso, molliccio, con le smagliature e dal capezzolo grosso come un uovo all'occhio di bue.
8) ma che vi spiego a fare. Non capite.
Vi metto delle foto và.

Seno sformato














Microtette alla Tebe


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

io sto fra la seconda e la terza ; anche dopo l'allattamento stanno in pena forma ,alte come ai ventanni.
io e le mie tette stiamo bene insieme e ne vado parecchio fiera .ciao


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva;bt6240 ha detto:
			
		

> io sto fra la seconda e la terza ; anche dopo l'allattamento stanno in pena forma ,alte come ai ventanni.
> io e le mie tette stiamo bene insieme e ne vado parecchio fiera .ciao


balle. Posta la foto.


ciao


----------



## Guest (25 Ottobre 2012)

:applauso:  :applauso:  :applauso:  :applauso:  :applauso:  :applauso:  :applauso:

io e la mia prima approviamo ogni parola!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

io e la mia quinta no!


----------



## Arianna (25 Ottobre 2012)

io ho promesso che non ne parlerò mai e poi mai più
quindi mi astengo e mi taccio


----------



## Eliade (25 Ottobre 2012)

Nemmeno io e la mia quasi 4 abbondante, non approviamo!


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

Arianna;bt6244 ha detto:
			
		

> io ho promesso che non ne parlerò mai e poi mai più
> quindi mi astengo e mi taccio


qui puoi.
E' un blog democratico.
(al limte ti banno)


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri;bt6242 ha detto:
			
		

> :applauso:  :applauso:  :applauso:  :applauso:  :applauso:  :applauso:  :applauso:
> 
> io e la mia prima approviamo ogni parola!


:festa:

anche la Mtra è minitettuta!


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

andate via banda delle tette raccapriccianti!

Via!
Sciò!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6248 ha detto:
			
		

> andate via banda delle tette raccapriccianti!
> 
> Via!
> Sciò!



:bleble:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Io e la mia quarta non approviamo......


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt6250 ha detto:
			
		

> Io e la mia *quarta *non approviamo......


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6251 ha detto:
			
		

>





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt6252 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la mia misura l'ha saltata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2012)

1) Non crollano.   forse a 60 anni,mai vista una quaranta-cinquantenne di oggi con crollo sistemico
2) non hanno smagliature e l'aria malata gelatinosa  ma tu che film hai visto?
3) sono sempre sode e compatte, a differenza delle _ altre _che ben presto ci giocherai  a ping pong  come fa ad essere sodo e compatto qualcosa che dici di non avere?
4)il capezzolo e quasi sempre piccolo e reattivo. Vuoi mettere vedere e  toccare un capezzolo a chiodo di garofano che ti diventa duro tra le  labbra?  sempre visti capezzoli iperreattvii a prescindere dalla taglia
Alle _altre_ difficilmente viene duro. E difficilmente è piccolo,  il capezzolo. Non puoi mordicchiarlo. Tirarlo. Succhiarlo come si deve.  Sembra un uovo al tegamino ecco.
5) le tette piccole non hanno vene azzurre che le solcano.  vene azzurre?????
6)Se ti piace la pratica della spagnola hai dei problemi. O il cazzo di  amianto. Ma che roba è? Mettilo in posti decenti, non in mezzo alle  tette dai.  odo sentor di rosicamento
7) Quando si pratica la pecorina non c'è niente che sballonzola. Anche  nelle pecorine più hard. Ho visto gente perdere l'equilibrio e rompersi  lo sterno a causa del peso delle tette.   sì le hai viste forse in trip
8) quando sei sopra non puoi cavalcare come un amazzone guerriera,  perchè hai sempre le tette che ballano in maniera inconsulta, con pure  il rischio di darla in gtesta al tipo e o tramortirlo o soffocarlo in  tutto quel robo venoso, molliccio, con le smagliature e dal capezzolo  grosso come un uovo all'occhio di bue.
ma se si fa con lei sopra solo per il gusto di vederle ballare......
8) PisaMerda


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva;bt6240 ha detto:
			
		

> io sto fra la seconda e la terza ; anche dopo l'allattamento stanno in pena forma ,alte come ai ventanni.
> io e le mie tette stiamo bene insieme e ne vado parecchio fiera .ciao


Se si è sbilanciata Minerva a misure lo faccio anche io: una terza che dopo l'allattamento è assolutamente dignitosa. E ho prodotto tanto latte da fare invidia alla Lola. Comunque avendo un seno largo più che pronunciato balla pochissimo... ma... la mammografia è problematica. Macchina inventata da un uomo ovviamente, incomprensibilmente scomoda... e fredda:unhappy:.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

L'unico uomo che ha risposto ti da contro...........



Aspettiamo i sostenitori:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt6257 ha detto:
			
		

> L'unico uomo che ha risposto ti da contro...........
> 
> 
> 
> Aspettiamo i sostenitori:mrgreen:


ma perchè non capisce. Non porta niente a supportare la sua invornita teoria.
E perchè non sa cosa dire, ovvio.
Non c'è paragone proprio

:blank:


avrò gli incubi stanotte. Melanzane e tette grandi che mi assalgono!
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6259 ha detto:
			
		

> ma perchè non capisce. Non porta niente a supportare la sua invornita teoria.
> E perchè non sa cosa dire, ovvio.
> Non c'è paragone proprio
> 
> ...


insomma rosichi


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso;bt6260 ha detto:
			
		

> insomma rosichi


ma hai visto le microtette tebane? Potrei mai rosicare con quei deliziosi seni piccoli e dal capezzolo sensibile?
Flapflap


p.s. I seni grandi unhappy sentono molto meno dei seni piccoli ecco perchè quando gli invorniti che li toccano lo fanno tipo impastare il pane.
Le microtette alla tebe invece bisogna trattarle bene. Altro che pane. Con grazia e sensibilità.
Delicati.
Mica un tanto al mucchio.
E con chiodi di garofano eretti secondo me danno un sacco di soddisfazione.
Mai sentiti strusciarli sulla pelle?




:blank:




sono in modalità porno a manetta.


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2012)

pensi che non sappia far venire una donna solo sfiorandole il seno?

mi sottovaluti ragazza 

e credimi,che anche le quarte e le quinte sentono,eccome se sentono.....


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso;bt6262 ha detto:
			
		

> *pensi che non sappia far venire una donna solo sfiorandole il seno?
> 
> mi sottovaluti ragazza*
> 
> e credimi,che anche le quarte e le quinte sentono,eccome se sentono.....


....dipende. Ci sono quelle che appena le sfiori vengono. Altre che invece...
Comunque alle boccucce d'oro non credo, e ricomunque le microtette sentono MOLTO di più. L'ho testato sul campo. _Entrambi _i campi.
Tzè


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2012)

e si vede che hai testato male


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso;bt6264 ha detto:
			
		

> e si vede che hai testato male


vabbè. Se ti piacciono le tette malformate mica si può ucciderti...i gusti son gusti.
I tuoi sono orridi ma va bhè...
Le tette grandi sono come il cazzo piccolo.
Che ci fai?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2012)

Ho un seno grande e nonostante un intervento é rimasto decisamente molto sensibile.


il paragone con un cazzo piccolo non rende. 
Quante donne conosci che gradiscono un cazzo piccolo?
direi inversamente proporzionale a quanti uomini preferiscono un seno non micro....

mi sa che stai toppando


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6265 ha detto:
			
		

> vabbè. Se ti piacciono le tette malformate mica si può ucciderti...i gusti son gusti.
> I tuoi sono orridi ma va bhè...
> Le tette grandi sono come il cazzo piccolo.
> Che ci fai?


se vuoi ti fo un compendio di quello che posso fare con una quarta/quinta


----------

